# normandy rim



## tommydale1950 (Jul 7, 2012)

just got my 1935 colson and this rim was on the front , it is a 27 " 36 spoke that has normandy  and the numbers 25 and 76 on it made in france . any one interested  in it or can someone tell me if its worth anything . i need a 28 " rim thanks ..


----------



## rhenning (Jul 7, 2012)

Normandy made the hub which I believe was built the 25 week of 1976.  Very standard bike wheel in that era.  Schwinn amongst others used those hubs.  The wheels came with a number of different rims depending on whose bike it was originally on.  Roger


----------

